

Show HN: A social media index that tracks the S&P 500 with near perfect parity - seeingfurther
http://elite.kredstreet.com/all
http://elite.kredstreet.com/
http://elite.kredstreet.com/all  (make sure to use the zoom feature)
http://kredstreet.com/
======
seeingfurther
Make sure you zoom before you bash.

